# Seachem Neutral Regulator does it work ?



## aquaticnovice604

des the Seachem Neutral Regulator work does anyone use it? Petsmart says it's well used by hobbyists is this true or did 14$ go to waste?


----------



## aquaticnovice604

im also using a biomax filter cartridge does this work to?


----------



## jobber

What target pH are you aiming for? What type of fish are you keeping (South American, African,...)?

Personally I have a bottle sitting here in case there's pH swings but it is only good for an hour or so before the pH changes back to where it was. You need to consider having something in the tank to stabilize the pH either using a buffer, crushed coral, driftwood,....whatever to stabilize the pH in your tank over the long haul.

To answer your questions:



aquaticnovice604 said:


> des the Seachem Neutral Regulator work does anyone use it? Petsmart says it's well used by hobbyists is this true or did 14$ go to waste?


Yes Seachem Neutral Regulator works and will bring pH to about 7.0 relative to how much you dose into your tank. Petsmart also says many things and this may or may not be true that the $14 go to waste. I would say you should figure out how to stabilize the tank's pH. I found dosing Seachem neutral regulator only has a short term effect if your tank is not properly buffered to stabilize pH. Do a quick search on this forum by using the search function; type in "pH buffering" and you'll find tons of info on this topic.



aquaticnovice604 said:


> im also using a biomax filter cartridge does this work to?


Hard to answer what you're asking, very vague, but:
If it's bio-media, then it will provide beneficial bacteria to colonize on the surface area; which in turn helps break down ammonia to nitrite, nitrite to nitrate. So does this work, test your water parameters and see if you have any build up of ammonia, nitrite, and or nitrate. Should have trace amounts of nitrate in the end to indirect verify that the bio-filtration is working properly. Will it work too? Sure I don't see why it won't.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

i was recommended a tbsp for 10 g biomax is for filteration


----------



## aquaticnovice604

Neutral Regulator is for a fw tropical that need 7.0 pH


----------



## aquaticnovice604

aquarium salt by API pH Regulator by marine land and Seachem water conditioner


----------



## jbyoung00008

aquaticnovice604 said:


> des the Seachem Neutral Regulator work does anyone use it? Petsmart says it's well used by hobbyists is this true or did 14$ go to waste?


I use it on my tanks and find it does work. It does need to be dosed every water change and as the bottle suggests use it daily until you reach your desired PH 7.0. Once you get it to 7.0. You will use less to maintain that PH. If you keep using the product ,over time you will build your tanks buffering capacity. Which means.... If you want to perform a water change and you dont add neutral regulator. Your tank will keep its Ph around 7.0 on its own. If your tank can do that, than you know your tank has good buffering capacity.

Ph neutral is a buffer. Seachem calls it a buffer. It raises your KH which is directly related to your tanks buffering cappacity. I also use the African cichlid version on my African tank. It work great. Ill never use another product to raise PH/KH again.

Seachem. Neutral Regulator

I wouldnt listen to what people recommend at the petstore when it comes to dosing your tank. Read the label and do your own research. Listening to random recommendations on how much to use is not good practice. Write down how much you used. And start comparing. All tanks are different. You will need to figure it out on your own!


----------



## Algae Beater

products such as these are a phosphate-based buffer. if used in an aquarium with plants/lots of light (which consume the phosphate through growth of plants and algae) this system will NOT work.

it can also be rendered useless by adding certain, more reactive elements to the water (strong acids like pH down or acid buffer)


----------



## jbyoung00008

Algae Beater said:


> products such as these are a phosphate-based buffer. if used in an aquarium with plants/lots of light (which consume the phosphate through growth of plants and algae) this system will NOT work.
> 
> it can also be rendered useless by adding certain, more reactive elements to the water (strong acids like pH down or acid buffer)


Since aquanovice has not mentioned anything about his lighting or if he has plants or not, your statement is over the top (useless). For a beginner hobbyist these products are great. They will help him control his Ph. Lots of light is a generic statement. Not everyone is rocking some crazy LED setup like you are. Aqua novice might have no light for all we know. These products might be exactly what he needs......

Seachem Acid buffer is to be used with Seachem Alkaline buffer to reach a desired Ph. Adding Ph Neutral than adding Acid buffer would be dumb. It says right on the label to be used with each other.

The question was. Does this product work??? Yes it does IMO if you stick with them and use them properly. Seachem isn't making these products for fun. Im sure they have put tons of research into these products.

I should get a job with Seachem.  I love their products. My African tank is nicer than most and Im only using Seachem buffering products. Im growing plants like crazy in African water and I have good lighting. Everything you just said that isn't possible is happening in my tank. Hows that possible???


----------



## jbyoung00008

Algae Beater said:


> products such as these are a phosphate-based buffer. if used in an aquarium with plants/lots of light (which consume the phosphate through growth of plants and algae) this system will NOT work.
> 
> it can also be rendered useless by adding certain, more reactive elements to the water (strong acids like pH down or acid buffer)


Also it says on J&L's website that Seachem buffers are not phosphate based. "Acid Buffer is a non-phosphate buffer to lower pH and buffer with Alkaline Buffer" You say they are. Thats interesting. They must be wrong LOL

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sc-albf0600/SeaChem+Alkaline+Buffer+-+600+Gram.html
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sc-acbf0600/SeaChem+Acid+Buffer+-+600+Gram.html


----------



## Algae Beater

Its people like you that make this community worse. Just because I put a little money into my systems does not give you the right to act like I have done something wrong here. I stated how this product works and what can affect it negatively. I didn't insult him, mock him or assume anything. 

there are many genera of plants that will grow just fine in African water, I'm not the least surprised. 

as far as adding useless products to aquariums, sadly many businesses proliferate from such practices. and this was intended for informative purposes. 

do everyone a favour and do not bite the hands that feed useful information


----------



## jbyoung00008

Algae Beater said:


> Its people like you that make this community worse. Just because I put a little money into my systems does not give you the right to act like I have done something wrong here. I stated how this product works and what can affect it negatively. I didn't insult him, mock him or assume anything.
> 
> there are many genera of plants that will grow just fine in African water, I'm not the least surprised.
> 
> as far as adding useless products to aquariums, sadly many businesses proliferate from such practices. and this was intended for informative purposes.
> 
> do everyone a favour and do not bite the hands that feed useful information


Haha thats funny. People like me!!! You put money into your system. Good for you, we all have. I get Pm's thanking me for the information I post on here from normal aquarists that dont have their heads up their ........ and want to learn a thing or 2. Ive met so many people on here that will tell you otherwise about me. Ive seen your tanks. They are really nice but high tech. This guy is a newbie and yet you figure you should tell him everything complex. Learn how to teach before you start teaching. Its people like you that ruin other peoples tanks by your false information. Telling them things are useless. Yes some products are but not all. Some are great for new people. Everything you just stated is false. I just proved it. You say its phosphate based, yet seachem states otherwise. You're still going to argue that?? Give your head a shake. I did not attack you I just think people that make statements with no proof to back it up is ridicoulous and bad for this hobby.


----------



## Foxtail

Take it down a notch boys... What I got from algae beaters post was if you have a planted tank, not to use the buffer... It didn't seem over the top at all... Jb you are also assuming aquanovice doesn't have plants or high lights... Both of your info was good info... So let's check the egos at the door... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Algae Beater

please

read the label, it says clear as day 'contains phosphates' I post a picture if you're too daft to read it for yourself 

I'm not ruining peoples tanks. I'm analytical, educated and have set up more aquariums for public and private display than you will see in your entire life. Ask around ... I dare you 

Do not try to troll me over some ridiculous idea that somehow my statement of TRUE facts regarding a product I have used for over 20 years. It won't work.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

i have live plants and the one i had for a while appears to be benefiting from it now with my 60 watt bulbs


----------



## jbyoung00008

Foxtail said:


> Take it down a notch boys... What I got from algae beaters post was if you have a planted tank, not to use the buffer... It didn't seem over the top at all... Jb you are also assuming aquanovice doesn't have plants or high lights... Both of your info was good info... So let's check the egos at the door...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ego is in check. LOL. Thanks foxtail. I think its over the top to make a statement that a product is useless with no reasoning behind it and when it contradicts what the products webpage states. I have 4 planted tanks and use these products on all 4. I dont see the problems he is saying. When I setup a tank for a newbie I recommend these products because I have seen newbie aquarists have great sucess that they wouldnt of seen otherwise. I was offering my opinion. He shot it down and turned it into a useless attack on me. Im trying to help aquanovice. Thats all


----------



## jbyoung00008

Algae Beater said:


> please
> 
> read the label, it says clear as day 'contains phosphates' I post a picture if you're too daft to read it for yourself
> 
> I'm not ruining peoples tanks. I'm analytical, educated and have set up more aquariums for public and private display than you will see in your entire life. Ask around ... I dare you
> 
> Do not try to troll me over some ridiculous idea that somehow my statement of TRUE facts regarding a product I have used for over 20 years. It won't work.


You crack me up!!!! HAHAHA. As you sit behind your computer and try to insult me. I just laugh. The thank you message I just received from aquanovice makes it all worth while. Might want to check your inbox. He might of sent you one too but probably not. HAHAHA


----------



## aquaticnovice604

thanks for your advice jbyoung00008


----------



## jbyoung00008

aquaticnovice604 said:


> thanks for your advice jbyoung00008


No problem. Its advice. What works for one, doesnt always work for another. I was just stating my experience. Its a good product. Keep using it.


----------



## Algae Beater

jbyoung00008 said:


> Everything you just stated is false. I just proved it. You say its phosphate based, yet seachem states otherwise. You're still going to argue that?? Give your head a shake.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

i don't have alot of money so i make do with what i can as long as it's effective


----------



## Algae Beater

a forum is for sharing information, not for ripping into people. I apologize if I came off as pedantic.


----------



## Master wilkins

Thanks for destroying a potentially useful and informative thread both of you. Seriously, this forum isn't about arguing, it's about providing information and helping people. 

Thank you Algae Beater for apologizing. Even after all that it means a lot that you did so without being asked.


----------



## endler

That was fun! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockman

I'm not too late am I? Because you're both wrong (to a degree).

From the horse's mouth.

Neutral Regulator, Acid Regulator, and Alkaline Regulator do contain phosphates. However, the confusingly similarly named Acid Buffer and Alkaline Buffer do not (Acid buffer is bisulphate, essentially sulpuhric acid. Alkaline buffer's contents are top secret; meaning it's probably baking soda).

Not that phosphates are necessarily bad (although they can be). It's not likely to cause algae in aquariums; mainly because we can't reduce phosphate in most aquariums to the point where it's a limiting nutrient to begin with (it's more likely to be something like iron, etc). However, it does bind with and precipitate out trace nutrients (like iron) so that they're not available in the water column. Doesn't seem to make much difference to rooted plants; but it slows down the growth of floating plants, mosses, etc by quite a bit.

Anyway, it's a bit academic. To answer the OP's question we'd need more information about the problem. Why are you trying to achieve a pH of 7? What is your water currently like? What kind of fish are you keeping?


----------



## aquaticnovice604

tropical fw that all need 7. and up until added it was at 6


----------



## Master wilkins

I would search for the cause of the root low ph instead of constantly adding a chemical. Do you have driftwood in your tank that would be lowering the ph? maybe consider adding some ph increasing rocks.


----------



## jbyoung00008

aquaticnovice604 said:


> tropical fw that all need 7. and up until added it was at 6


I guess you just answered your own question. If your ph is staying around 7 and it was lower before than the product is working as it claims. What its made of probably isn't your concern neither mine. This product is good for people that can't commit to weekly water changes or more freequent than that. If you are doing water changes constantly than this product probably is of no use but I know for myself this product helps me keep my ph in check since I'm so busy and water changes don't always happen as freequently as they should. My tank is Co2 injected and IME these products help my ph stay higher longer than it did before I starting using these products.


----------



## Rockman

aquaticnovice604 said:


> tropical fw that all need 7. and up until added it was at 6


OK... that'll work then. If you were going the other way (from high pH to low) it gets more complicated. I'd maybe recommend you find yourself a KH test kit or a TDS meter, just to keep track of things.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

wc is once a week or there's a slip and i get busy no more then 2 weeks


----------



## jbyoung00008

aquaticnovice604 said:


> wc is once a week or there's a slip and i get busy no more then 2 weeks


In theory if you do water changes weekly or more often than that, the Ph of your tank will be close to whatever your tap waters Ph is. The longer you wait between water changes the lower your Ph will be. Doing a water change will increase your Ph usually because tap waters Ph in the lower mainland is around 6.7 + or - depending on where you live. Adding 6.7 ph water to a tank with a Ph of 5.5. The higher Ph tap water should raise the tanks Ph if you do a 50% water change. If you are after a specific Ph than using a product like seachem neutral will help you target 7.0. If you want a lower Ph or a specific Ph than using Seachem acid and alkaline together will help you target that Ph.

In general from my experiences most fish dont care what the Ph is. They are very adaptable aslong as the Ph is stable the fish will be happy. If you have wild caught fish they may want a specific Ph but most fish in LFS fish are captive bred and can tolerate a wide Ph range. If your Ph is 5 or 8 than the fish might not like that. If your Ph is 6.2 and its always 6.2 than there is nothing wrong with that. Your fish are probably happy. Its the roler coaster ride that kills them. Sudden increases or decreases are bad. Someone else mentioned you might want to buy a Kh tester since Ph and Kh are directly related. Some people dont even bother measuring Ph and rely solely on their Kh reading. To each their own. I test both. If you have a planted tank testing GH is also a must if you arnt already.

Here is a good article on buffering capacity. Have a read. It can be a lot to understand all at once. As you learn more about water chemistry re read the article. Eventually it will all make sense. 

Beginner FAQ: Water Chemistry

Just found another good reading http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/fwh2oquality.htm


----------



## aquaticnovice604

thanks again JB


----------



## endler

Thanks for the links! Good read.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticnovice604

very good links


----------



## jbyoung00008

Thanks you guys. Ive read them over and over and Im sure I will be reading them again. I find these articles easy to read and straight to the point. Pretty basic IMO. The better you understand it the easier time you will have looking after your tank. Keep reading them. Try testing your PH/KH/GH. Eventually it all makes sense. It also mentions buffers in both articles which just so happens to be what this thread is about. Having a low KH means your tank will have PH swings. Seachem products raise your PH and KH. That is the important part for newbies. Otherwise a low PH is almost certain.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

JB your awesome glad to find a few who do not trash talk


----------



## Diztrbd1

if there was trash talk then it was from both parties. The way I see it one person stated their opinion and experience and then was told he was wrong, yet he was kinda right. Unfortunately things got a bit out of hand before any mods witnessed it. Both members are very knowledgeable about the hobby and their opinions & help are highly respected and appreciated. They are both good people and im rather shocked to see how this escalated the way it did, but as previously stated they were both right and wrong at the same time As far as the trash talk both were in the wrong and it did seem there was some ego adjustment needed. What works for one tank may not work for anothers, so all opinions are valuable ...especially with the lack of info this started with. So I think the trash talk comment was unnecessary as all involved are guilty of it....no need to stir the pot again please.


----------



## jbyoung00008

Diztrbd1 said:


> if there was trash talk then it was from both parties. The way I see it one person stated their opinion and experience and then was told he was wrong, yet he was kinda right. Unfortunately things got a bit out of hand before any mods witnessed it. Both members are very knowledgeable about the hobby and their opinions & help are highly respected and appreciated. They are both good people and im rather shocked to see how this escalated the way it did, but as previously stated they were both right and wrong at the same time As far as the trash talk both were in the wrong and it did seem there was some ego adjustment needed. What works for one tank may not work for anothers, so all opinions are valuable ...especially with the lack of info this started with. So I think the trash talk comment was unnecessary as all involved are guilty of it....no need to stir the pot again please.


I agree. I think we are both over it. The last comment was a pot stir except I don't think it was intended for that. Ive been talking to aquanovice a lot over the past few days, so he might feel the need to defend me. Egos are in check. I personally think the other member involved has some of the nicest planted fish tanks Ive seen . I have no idea why it became a battle of who knows more or who has a nicer tank. At the end of the day we are both very passionate about fish tanks. I hope both of us continue to help others and a little debate doesn't detour others from posting. Sometimes I forget that some of our members are children and saying certain things is bad for this site. At the end of the day both of us just want to see people succeed with their fish tanks. Unfortunatly we delivered the message poorly. I will apologize to those that were offended. Im just trying to help those in need so is he. Fish tank keeping is a trade. We all have different opinions. Grab what you can from everyone and form you own opinion.

As for the trash talk I rarely see it on this site. Apparently a few of us are passionate about buffering water and that has caused some debates. No one is wrong, no one is right.

Cheers and happy fish keeping


----------



## aquaticnovice604

sorry didn't mean to *stir the pot* but like jb stated he's taken time to help me out and helped me with pointers


----------



## Diztrbd1

I dont believe the intentions was to stir the pot either, but if I was the other guy, I would probably take offense to that comment and want to defend myself as he was simply sharing his knowledge and experience as well. So you can probably understand where I have to step in. This would be a useful thread if all the unnecessary stuff wan't on it. Unfortunately when someone views it they have to see all the unnecessary stuff that I can't properly edit w/o removing a bunch of useful comments. So I feel a little better if we just left it all in the past and move forward without the taking a chance of offending anyone


----------



## aquaticnovice604

good thinking Diztrbd1


----------



## jbyoung00008

Close the thread. We will leave it at that


----------



## kacairns

Looks to me that someones ego wasn't adjusted with all the previous junk in the thread.


----------

